# Assumption-Gate Attendant P/T



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Gate Attendant - Part Time*
Institution:
*Assumption College*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/12/2016

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Job Description:*

BASIC PURPOSE: In support of the mission of the College, monitors the influx of persons onto the campus.

This position is a 24 hour work week for the academic year (TH, F, Sat. 11:00pm - 7:00am)

*ACCOUNTABILITIES:*

Monitors the traffic flow through the Campus Main entrance, giving direction and general information to visitors and guests in a pleasant and helpful manner.
Checks persons entering the campus by vehicle or foot to ensure that they are authorized (Faculty, Staff, Administration, Student, Visitors or Guest).
Registers student's guests.
Assists in parking control and enforcement.
Exercises guard and watchman function.
Maintains knowledge of campus buildings and geography
Maintains knowledge of daily campus activities by consulting various relevant calendars.
Reports any and all violations of College Policies/Procedures and Mass. Laws to the proper authorities.
Responds efficiently to emergency calls such as fire and personal injury; renders assistance, as needed, including administering First Aid and CPR.
Prepares accurate and timely reports of incidents in accordance with departmental procedures in order to provide a complete and on-going record of Public Safety related activities.
Exercises restraint and good judgment under severe stress.
Functions completely in dangerous situations.
Reports to work on time and maintains regular attendance.
Communicates coherently with the public.
Frequently works in extreme temperatures and weather.
Must be able to work any of the seven days during a given week, including nights, weekends, and holidays. Overtime may be required.
Performs related duties as assigned.
*Requirements:*

*QUALIFICATIONS:*

Must be willing to contribute actively to the mission of the College as well as show respect for the Catholic and Assumptionist identity of Assumption College.
High school diploma or equivalent.
Previous public safety or security experience preferred.
Current certification or ability to obtain certification in CPR and First Aid required.
Valid operator's license providing continuous motor vehicle operation in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts required.
Ability to maintain a high degree of confidentiality.
Ability to work on a 24/7 basis when emergencies arise.
Ability to maintain cooperative relationships with campus personnel, visitors and local law enforcement agencies.
*Additional Information:*

*SCOPE:*

Interacts frequently with students, staff, faculty, administration and visitors to the college.
Occasionally interacts with representatives of other law enforcement agencies and the court system.
*WORKING CONDITIONS*

Work may be performed in an indoor or outdoor setting, exposure to dissatisfied or abusive individuals including possible confrontations, fights and use of weapons.
Work may include extended periods of sitting or standing.
*Application Instructions:*

This posting will be open until the position has been filled.

Please be sure to submit your cover letter addressing qualifications for this position along with your resume.

Thank you
*Application Information*
Contact:
Assumption College

Online App. Form:
http://assumption.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=75286


----------

